# Hi, need some help with bottle/label preservation



## ragnarock47 (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi,

 I have a almost new, meaning not old at all, liqour bottle with a paper label. A dear freind of mine passed away a week ago and I'd like to preserve this bottle as it has memories for me. I'd also like to use this bottle as a decanter.

 I saw in the "repair" forum someone asked about label preservation and the replies where mostly clear coat. What worked for for him best was the charcoal drawing coat from an art store. The images he posted looked like it worked well. I also read in that thread that some folks don't care for the clear coat method.

 My concerns are that I will be handling this bottle a few times a year, and of course I don't want the label to get messed up.

 I would not mind reapplying whatever throughout the years, and as long as the label remains for the most part readable, I don't mind a little bit of "not pristine looking condition".

 I initially was thinking something along the lines of the stuff that people use to waterproof maps: 


> What It Does:
> Map SealÂ® is a high polymer coating that protects maps from the ravages of weather and time by encasing them in a permanent waterproof, clear and flexible film. Maps treated with Map SealÂ® can be folded and unfolded repeatedly without fear of tearing the map. This environmentally friendly, water based product is very effective and easy to use.
> 
> NOTHING penetrates Map Seal's protective barrier. Documents remain unchanged for years - Trip after trip.
> ...


 
 Do any of you have thoughts on this, or maybe even another route to get done what I wish done?

 Thank you all very much,

 Howard


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 11, 2005)

You might like to soak it off and preserve the label separate. Perhaps scan the original and apply it for display. I would absolutely not clear-coat, as this is irreversible. Remember, it will be an antique someday. The soaked off label could be scrap-booked and kept long after the bottle is gone in fond remembrance.
 Short of that you could try some tape and plastic wrap and to really preserve it keep it out of dirrect or other very bright, full spectum light until you want to show it.


----------

